# Egg sharing with high unk cells help



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hello ladies 
I'm looking for some help, I have just had a consultation at the lister for an egg share and all went well just waiting to hear back from them with my blood screening results . My scan went well as was my amh level at 33.7... I have had two fresh failed cycle and one failed fet.. With some top quality blasts,as  ours is a male issue but I decided to get tested for uterine natural killer cells by having a womb biopsy and it's come back that I have high uterine natural killer cells normal range is 5% and any thing above is considered to be to high, mine came back as 26.77 % so quite high.., so in some ways could maybe along with our male  issue may explain the failure to implant, I no steroids from transfer can stop this happening my query was would it affect my ability to egg share, I'm thinking not as my eggs are ok its the embryo implanting where I have these killer cells, so as my recipient will get here half before I start meds will this be ok? Any advice will be much appreciated.. I did tell the lister I was waiting on my results and they didn't mention anything except to let them no the result 

Love to you all and fingers crossed for lots of 2016 pregnancies 
Kirsty xxx


----------



## kez26 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Kirsty,

I pretty sure it won't effect you egg sharing, as like you said your eggs are ok and you won't need to start medication until your eggs are collected. If it would have effected you sharing I'm sure The Lister would have said something when you told them about it  

Sending you lots of luck on your next cycle xxx


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hiya Kirsty, sorry to gatecrash this thread, but I just wanted to let you know I have tried to reply to your PM but your inbox is full   x


----------

